# what tool can i use to cut out plastic factory radio dash to fit aftermarket stereo



## RODRIGUEZ MADE

And would i be able to put my radio basket in cut out or am i going to have to get a sleeve for radio


----------



## jackhopper

go to stereo shop and pay them to cut it out and then install your stereo your self if you dont have the right tools it can be challenging to do plus it comes out clean since they do it for a living.


----------



## Airborne

use a dremel. There is no reason to take it to a shop. A hack saw blade will work too...


----------



## SPOOK82

Airborne said:


> use a dremel. There is no reason to take it to a shop. A hack saw blade will work too...


X2 DREMEL


----------



## dameon

heat a butterknife it works just mark out the area your going to cut. make a paper templete using the cd player face, the gray bracket. take your tempet and place it on the back side. trace it with a marker. i used to do it till i invested in a wal-mart dremal trust me its the best thing i ever did.


----------



## kydreamsllc

Heated butter knife and dremel works wonders a serated kitchen knife will do the trick too.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Go to Harbor Freights, they have a little cutting tool that you can add fine tooth saw blade. Or a dremel...lol I like the little saw blades


----------



## baggedout81

Gawd dam butter knifes.Dam i want some toast!!!!


----------



## davillecustoms

air saw ,like big dirty said..harbor frieght has them for 15 [email protected] any audio shop thats what they would use.i've worked @ 3 shops and own my own and thats all i ever used to cut thos out..its the best results as well,and on that one bezel you will need a wider trim plate ,cuz that center slot is bigger that a single din here is the part >>>> http://www.metraonline.com/part/Aftermarket_Universal_Dash_kit_89-30-0500


----------



## Lowridingmike

Don't cut it! Those are sorta gettin hard to find in decent condition! Mine had a stock tape player/cb radio still working so I went into the wiring an dput it in the glovebox!


----------



## baggedout81

Or if ya have the room go w/ a underdash universal kit.An ya wanna keep your glovebox
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-U...shboard_Installation_Kits&hash=item4cf7765928


----------



## Peezy_420

dameon said:


> heat a butterknife it works just mark out the area your going to cut. make a paper templete using the cd player face, the gray bracket. take your tempet and place it on the back side. trace it with a marker. i used to do it till i invested in a wal-mart dremal trust me its the best thing i ever did.


:roflmao: :roflmao: this idiot said 'trust me'



Lowridingmike said:


> Don't cut it! Those are sorta gettin hard to find in decent condition! Mine had a stock tape player/cb radio still working so I went into the wiring an dput it in the glovebox!


:roflmao: :roflmao: stfu sloth, and wtf scent in that air freshener, dirt? :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Peezy_420 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: this idiot said 'trust me'
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: stfu sloth, and wtf scent in that air freshener, dirt? :uh:


Leather bish.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Peezy_420 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: this idiot said 'trust me'
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: stfu sloth, and wtf scent in that air freshener, dirt? :uh:


Ha I just looked. I'm surprised you aint see the bottle of lean in the seat.


----------



## Peezy_420

Lowridingmike said:


> Ha I just looked. I'm surprised you aint see the bottle of lean in the seat.


:biggrin: :wow: damn didn't see it til now. where u been brah, no more ot?


----------

